

Ask HN: Is 1336 the vote limit for submissions? - atldev

I noticed the 2 variations of the Hello Chrome&#60;FF&#62;, it's FF&#60;Chrome&#62; calling submission both had 1336 points. That it's 1 point less than 1337 makes me think it's no coincidence.
======
rtcoms
Nope.

see this thread -- more than 4k points
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3078128>

